# PiXeL´s fotos



## PiXeL (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## PiXeL (Nov 20, 2007)

*and more *


----------



## timekeeper (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing pictures, I didn't realize how brilliant H incei looks.  Do you know if yours is male or female?  Also, where'd you get the P formosa sling ?  Keep taking pictures!


----------



## PiXeL (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks ...


----------



## jbrd (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome pics man, keep them coming!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PiXeL (Nov 21, 2007)

jbrd said:


> Awesome pics man, keep them coming!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


My pictures you can see on my web site : www.pixel.wgz.cz


----------



## _Lange (Nov 22, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## PiXeL (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome pics!

That is an interesting setup you have the rosea in. Does she ever get down off that rock structure?

Keep them coming your pics are really good!


----------



## PiXeL (Nov 28, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> That is an interesting setup you have the rosea in. Does she ever get down off that rock structure?
> 
> Keep them coming your pics are really good!


Thank you very much, there will be more pictures later on. My terarium was made and pictured at the same day. The spider is still on the plastic stone.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree, those are some good shots Pixel.
:clap: 
I especially like your P. cancerides!


----------



## PiXeL (Nov 28, 2007)

my amater fotos / camera: Canon EOS 400D /


----------



## PiXeL (Dec 5, 2007)

this is my foto  not spider ...


----------



## PiXeL (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## PiXeL (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## PiXeL (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## PiXeL (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Truff135 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, your avic's are GORGEOUS!!!  I love the pic of the p.irminia with the wormy


----------



## PiXeL (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 5, 2008)

this is new


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 5, 2008)

i waaaant one nice longipes


----------



## davros (Feb 7, 2008)

PiXeL said:


>



Your pictures are beautiful 

But this spider looks a lot more like L.parahybana than B.vagans.

Best wishes Mal.


----------



## PiXeL (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Feb 12, 2008)

Great setups!! keep it coming!


----------



## PiXeL (Feb 18, 2008)

feeding


----------



## PiXeL (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 22, 2008)

worms


----------



## PiXeL (Feb 22, 2008)

worms


----------



## PiXeL (Feb 22, 2008)

worms


----------



## PiXeL (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Mar 22, 2008)

my design:


----------



## PiXeL (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Mar 23, 2008)

pixel y do you have so many double posts?? nice collect anyway.


----------



## PiXeL (Mar 23, 2008)

seanbond said:


> pixel y do you have so many double posts?? nice collect anyway.


hi,

double post is error , system .... I can´t help that doble, triple posts, Adimis - delete or expunge an entry


----------



## PiXeL (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Apr 1, 2008)

special photo


----------



## seanbond (Apr 1, 2008)

just add milk!


----------



## PiXeL (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## AlainL (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Your photos are beautiful:clap: 
Very nice collection also


----------



## PiXeL (Apr 10, 2008)

hi, thank you  very much ...


----------



## PiXeL (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (May 6, 2008)

NEW 







and detail  









Do you like it ?


----------



## PiXeL (May 8, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (May 11, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (May 22, 2008)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinkzebra (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful Ts, enclosures and photos! I love the pics of the claws, very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zoltan (May 23, 2008)

Awesome photos! Love the leopard geckos!  One q: ball python has no hiding place?


----------



## PiXeL (May 23, 2008)

pinkzebra said:


> Beautiful Ts, enclosures and photos! I love the pics of the claws, very cool! Thanks for sharing!



thx man  Enjoy !!


----------



## PiXeL (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## fartkowski (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice pictures


----------



## PiXeL (Jul 10, 2008)

thx, man


----------



## PiXeL (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PiXeL (Sep 24, 2009)

MY SNAKES


----------



## PiXeL (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## PiXeL (May 3, 2013)

*Actual*




join / my page: https://www.facebook.com/AkvaTeraBratislava


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

I really like the Theraphosa spp. shots above! Good job!


----------

